# which plow boss or fisher ?



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

i have a 1990 chevy K1500 4x4 short bed reg cab and i plow my own driveway and about 4 others. i had a 1994 dodge ram diesel with a 8ft fisher plow MM1 but taking it on and off wasnt very fun but it was a reliable plow. my friend has a dodge with a boss 7.5 tripedge plow thats almost new and i like how the hydrolics are quick on it but its already got rusted pretty good. my fisher had no rust at all and it was an old plow. but the hydrolics were slow even with new sylinoids. so i would like to see what you guys say i should get i am only looking for a 7.5ft plow like a fisher LD or RD plow or a boss tripedge thats all i need. any help is greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I really like Boss straight Blades but i prefer a trip edge v plow. The Boss plows are the fastest hydros on the market. i Know the fisher i use takes about 10 sec to angle either way.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I've used fisher strait blades for 22 years Love them. I wanted a V blade, Boss is the lightest so I got a Boss. I will never use a strait blade ageanpayup. 

Boss prose 
V-blade reasonable weight #700

Boss Cons
HEAVY truck side mount ~#100, mount hangs way down 
full blade trip
Hydraulic hoses (4) are different thread's cant have 1 hose as spare.
(V-plow only) need EXPENSIVE Rams to do backdraging
Parts harder to find (M.O.R.E. wont fit Boss)
Joy stick is HUGE (I modified the Fisher joy stick to work the Boss V)

Fisher pros 
Trip edge
Works great for 22 years 2 different plows
1 hydraulic hose will replace any hose.
lots of places have parts.
7 1/2 RD plow is #630 mount is ~#40

Fisher cons
7 1/2 V is #850 Plus Mount ~50


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get a fisher


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

go for a fisher


----------



## stroker (Feb 28, 2008)

I've always run Fisher and have had good luck with them. They'll last about as long as you want them to.

I managed to correct a slow lift and turn with a minor adjustment at the pump on my latest, an MM2.

Parts are usually easy to come by as long as the truck/plow setup isn't too old.
I've had some issue with finding some older model items over the years but I guess that's to be expected.

The only downside I've found is the MM can be a bit annoying to mount at times unless your able to store it in a garage or on very clear/ stable surface. When the side angle of the truck or plow changes due to ice or snow it's a major pain to line it up again, especially alone.

My .02


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

get a 7 1/2 foot fisher mm2


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I've always been partial to Fisher, and I'll recommend them all day long. I understand you can get a 7'6" stainless X, but I don't know what the weight is. Being a 1990, you'll probably have a more rugged front end than the 1/2 tons of today. I'd also choose the RD over the LD for that truck -- you'd have NO trouble at all with it.


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

looks like ill be going with a fisher. will the RD be to heavy ? im going to crank my torsion bars by 1 turn to help the sagging issue.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*Boss is my vote*

This is my Z71 with a Boss 7-6 Super duty and Timbrens on the front end
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=59469

Check it out, it rides fine.:salute:


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

*boss*

I didn't touch the T bars


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

go fisher.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Can't go wrong with a Fisher.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I've plowed about 12,000 driveways with my first Fisher RD.


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

i started to look at meyer poly plows with the EZ classic mount i like them because i can detatch the blade and the whole plow assemly. are they any good ?


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

i would only buy a diamond from them. if you want full trip get a western. personally i would say diamond or fisher. look for a chain lift tripedge plow. JMO


----------



## plowboy21 (Nov 14, 2007)

dont do meier the motors dont last any where near as long n there not bult as strong jst look at the mold bord n a frame vry weak :realmad:

also check out western loved tthat blade to but noy as much as blizzard 860swpayup ull see this

ceheck out blizzard love it and its pretty lite cleans extremmly good 
im only gonna run blizzard from now on ussmileyflag


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

plowboy21;535339 said:


> dont do meier the motors dont last any where near as long n there not bult as strong jst look at the mold bord n a frame vry weak :realmad:
> 
> also check out western loved tthat blade to but noy as much as blizzard 860swpayup ull see this
> 
> ...


dude 9th grade english. lol


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Where in Mass are you located?


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I've got a real nice 7.5' Diamond Trip Edge plow which would be perfect for your Chevy $2300 COMPLETE with everything!

if your interested call me at 508 753 6617


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

SnowPro93;535397 said:


> Where in Mass are you located?


medway about an hour from boston. thats a nice plow but does it have the frame mount with the complete wiring kit for my truck 88-98 chevy ?


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

He said complete with everything. The box has wiring in it, so my guess would be yes.....


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The Diamond plows seem to hold up pretty well, around here Fisher is the number one seller and Diamond is number two, our Meyer/Diamond dealer sell more Diamond than Meyer, id say 20 to 1 maybe more cause Meyer is junk.


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sealer;536456 said:


> He said complete with everything. The box has wiring in it, so my guess would be yes.....


yes i know but i have seen the ad on craigslist and it shows its for a dodge ram not my truck so inless he has other mounts it wont work.


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

I'd call the number in his post to be sure. I know he refurbishes plows and sells them all the time, on the other site too. He probably has the stuff.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Call Me I'll make sure you get the correct mounts and wiring for your Chevy!

Jay

508 753 6617

Here's photos of the plow, I took them earlier today

























Quote:
Originally Posted by K1500 4x4 
medway about an hour from boston. thats a nice plow but does it have the frame mount with the complete wiring kit for my truck 88-98 chevy ?

I'm in Millbury, which is about 30 min away, Rte 495 North to Mass Pike one exit west to exit 11 I'm right around the corner


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

i know im a newb in this world but i just picked up my first plow which was an 8ft fisher hd got it for a decent price, 2g's and i love it seems to be super tough, ive seen several meyers come in on trucks traded in and i just dont think they look all that great. but boss seems pretty nice not much experience with them


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

DuffDaddy said:


> i know im a newb in this world but i just picked up my first plow which was an 8ft fisher hd got it for a decent price, 2g's and i love it seems to be super tough, ive seen several meyers come in on trucks traded in and i just dont think they look all that great. but boss seems pretty nice not much experience with them
> __________________
> 1999 Ford F350 "screaming diesel"
> 8ft hd fisher mm2
> ...


A meyer plow may not look good to you but a Diamond is a whole different animal! Same engineers who designed the Fisher trip edge designed the Diamond, one better feature is that you can adjust the trip action on a Diamond you can't do that on a Fisher! The attack angle on the Diamond is also a better all around angle than a Fisher, The quadrant on a Diamond is also a much better design Two large hinge pins and much stronger boxed A frame. The other hidden feature of the MDII mounting system is when you up- trade your truck adapter mounts are around $300 Vs Fishers $600 + along with a universal electrical modules, just a headlamp adapter plug for $40-$50 Vs Fishers brand specific module and headlamp harnesesswill easily run another $500-$600. So if you want a plow that you can afford to keep and move from one truck to the next for a minimal amount Diamond's MDII is the best value out there

Jay


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

this plow is a 7.5 correct just want to make sure and what is the weight of it doesnt have to be exzact just a close estimate if you could tell me that would be great.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Last time I shipped a 7.5' Diamond Trip edge out the weight was right around 780lbs

This plow was on a 2003 Chevy 1500 ( non HD) so I really don't think there will be any issues on your 99 1500.

give me a call if your interested
Jay
508 753 6617


----------



## K1500 4x4 (Mar 3, 2008)

its a 1990 but it should be fine i plan on cranking the torsion bars anyways. i am interested but i need to wait 2 weeks because my dodge is on ebay right now and ill have money once that sells.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

, I'm willing to work with you! Why don't you give me a call

508 753 6617

Jay


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

to bad , i just sold a 7.5 fisher hrdro MM, of of our just recently junked 94 gmc 1500---sold the whoole set-up push plates and pump, controlerr for $350, pritty good deal , plow was PERFECT.


put on a fisher-


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

stroker;534206 said:


> I've always run Fisher and have had good luck with them. They'll last about as long as you want them to.
> 
> I managed to correct a slow lift and turn with a minor adjustment at the pump on my latest, an MM2.
> 
> ...


i have a year old mm2 fisher and i agree, if it's in the garage it mounts alot easier...i have mine on snowmobile dolly's and i can mount it in no time.i left it outside and the snow melted and changed the angle of the blade and it was a ***** to mount it..7.5 rd great plow for a gmc 2002 1500 z71 without doing nothing to my front end


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

Nascar24;537493 said:


> A meyer plow may not look good to you but a Diamond is a whole different animal! Same engineers who designed the Fisher trip edge designed the Diamond, one better feature is that you can adjust the trip action on a Diamond you can't do that on a Fisher! The attack angle on the Diamond is also a better all around angle than a Fisher, The quadrant on a Diamond is also a much better design Two large hinge pins and much stronger boxed A frame. The other hidden feature of the MDII mounting system is when you up- trade your truck adapter mounts are around $300 Vs Fishers $600 + along with a universal electrical modules, just a headlamp adapter plug for $40-$50 Vs Fishers brand specific module and headlamp harnesesswill easily run another $500-$600. So if you want a plow that you can afford to keep and move from one truck to the next for a minimal amount Diamond's MDII is the best value out there
> 
> Jay


well you just made a lot of good pints i was justaying that from what ive seen and from a newbe's point that the fisher jsut seemed the best for me for how easily available they are, i dont think ive see one diamon on the road but it def doesnt mean they arent good, but hey thanks for the new prospective on everything. learn somthing new every day


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I'd get a Boss just for the fact that it doesn't have the chain lift. I've been kicking myself all winter for putting a Western on my Dakota just because of the damn chain. I got spoiled having the Snoway just pick up and stay put, the Western does its own little chain dance every time you hit a small bump.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Nascar24;537493 said:


> A meyer plow may not look good to you but a Diamond is a whole different animal! Same engineers who designed the Fisher trip edge designed the Diamond, one better feature is that you can adjust the trip action on a Diamond you can't do that on a Fisher! The attack angle on the Diamond is also a better all around angle than a Fisher, The quadrant on a Diamond is also a much better design Two large hinge pins and much stronger boxed A frame. The other hidden feature of the MDII mounting system is when you up- trade your truck adapter mounts are around $300 Vs Fishers $600 + along with a universal electrical modules, just a headlamp adapter plug for $40-$50 Vs Fishers brand specific module and headlamp harnesesswill easily run another $500-$600. So if you want a plow that you can afford to keep and move from one truck to the next for a minimal amount Diamond's MDII is the best value out there
> 
> Jay


Wow, that's some eye-opening information. I like to learn new things. I have to admit that I've lumped Diamond in with Meyer as far as my opinion of them is concerned. Once the local Meyer dealer started selling them and that they were somehow affiliated, I figured that Diamond must be cheap junk like Meyer. But you make some good arguments, and I'm really impressed with the cost of switching from truck to truck. I thought everybody was expensive like Fisher when it comes to that. And I didn't know about the adjustable trip. I can definitely see some Fisher ancestry in the Diamond design. I was talking to an old-timer on my highway dept, he runs a wicked old conventional 9' Diamond, loves it. It has a really sharp attack angle to it. Looked just like an old Fisher to me. Only thing I didn't like is the angle cylinders look puny, real long and skinny. My Blizzard cylinder are far beefier, and I have no difficulty bending them.


----------



## flyry098 (Sep 10, 2008)

looking for a plow installed for my 06f250 what should i go with curtis or fisher dont want 2 spend a **** load but want something not beat 2 ****


----------



## ram1500 (Oct 4, 2005)

If your plowing driveways I would run the Blizzard 760LT on that truck just for the better backdrag capability.


----------



## flyry098 (Sep 10, 2008)

i no i want a 8ft plow an ill be doing driveways an lots what how much is one installed


----------



## ram1500 (Oct 4, 2005)

C.J.C Snowplows in RI is running a sale on an 8' Blizzard straight blade for $3995.00 installed with a full 2 year warranty.


----------

